# Marble Hornets is posting again



## Gnarlie (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

A few years ago, this youtube channel started posting documentary style footage about a student film project, a la Blair Witch.  About 6 months ago, this frankly very scary set of videos and the correspondingly terrifying videos from it's sister channel, ToTheArk, seemingly came to an end.  About 2 weeks ago, they both started posting again, and things just got pretty scary again with todays latest upload.  If you fancy scaring yourself witless, and you can get past a bit of hammy acting and some low production values, the scares here are actually pretty hefty.  I wouldn't watch it alone before bed.

Please someone else watch this series, I need someone to yack about it with.  I'll say no more to avoid spoilers.


----------

